# Lathe Spindle Lock



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 7, 2017)

I am in the process of making a couple cross drilling tools for my lathe(s).  Often I have to put a pin in a round part, and drilling the side of the part while its still in the lathe with a tool in a tool holder already set on center is a lot faster than moving the part over to an angle block and putting it in a vise on the mill.  If I was doing 20 identical parts that might actually be faster, because the mill could be set drill. swap, drill ... with a work stop on the table.  For just one part when you add in the time to index it on the mill I think I could do it much faster on the lathe with my cross drill tool.  I do a lot of one off work.  Now for tiny little drill bits I can just put the lathe in low gear and stand on the foot brake.  For larger drill bits it can torque the part around a little bit.  I know if my drill bits where perfect...  LOL.  

Anyway, I'd like to setup a solid lock for the lathe spindle.  The foot brake will stop the chuck.  FAST, but there is a little play in it.  I played with the idea of adding an indexing plate to the spindle, but I'm not sure how I would tackle it. Its got a D1-5 plate on it, and I really like that.  I don't want to mess it up. I use it all the time to swap chucks or faceplates.


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 7, 2017)

I will be watching. I have been trying to come up with a simple solution for a long time. I can make a simple lock but it would always lock in the same place and i need it to lock in different places depending on what I am doing. This is the part I can't work out.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 7, 2017)

mark_f said:


> I will be watching. I have been trying to come up with a simple solution for a long time. I can make a simple lock but it would always lock in the same place and i need it to lock in different places depending on what I am doing. This is the part I can't work out.



In your case an indexing plate would be the way to go.  I don't care if mine locks in the same place every time.  Its just to drill a hole for a pin or a grub screw usually.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 7, 2017)

I kept thinking anything I did I wanted to stay with the spindle.  Not with the chuck or adapter plate for the chuck.  I'll have to indicate it to see if its "good enough," but I got it.  I've been wanting to make a spider for the outboard end of the spindle for a while now.  It would be dead easy to add a simple locking pin to that.  Makes a spider dual purpose... and if I machine it with that in mind it would be pretty easy to add a flange for a removable indexing plate as well.  Now I don't see me much indexing on the lathe (except for the spider (LOL)), but why not make it multiple use.  I don't have to actually make the indexing plates.  Just make the spider to accommodate them if I need them.  Then... that leaves me having to indicate the back end of the spindle to see if its good enough for that.

~~~~  

Well I indicated in the outboard end of the spindle.  Inside is pretty rough.  Outside varies by about .0014-.0016 depending on where I se the indicator.  While not great the outside would have to be my reference surface.  Well, its good enough for a spider and a spindle lock anyway.


----------

